# Multiple Mantis Enclosures in one unit?



## Reala (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi all,

Firstly, thank you for allowing me to join this wonderful community - so many fantastic posts.

I've been looking on Ebay / Google for something, that I've not yet been able to find. With reptiles, you often get stackable vivariums, so essentially have 2/3/4/5 animals in vivariums stacked up. I realise you could just stack containers, but I was wondering if there were any examples of a unit that had 6 sections for mantids that may not need heating, for example. I thought that would be pretty cool... If I can't find one I will probably just make one, but it did surprise me there was nothing like this around. You could have 2 wide by 3 high with ventilation on the outer sides and a hinged door, for example...


----------



## Teamonger (Dec 14, 2016)

I've done a lot of searching myself for such a thing and came up pretty empty. Even if you did find it my feeling is that it would be quite expensive.

All instances of what you are looking for I have seen have been DIY. I'm actually in the process of making a 4 mantis "apartment" construction myself. I should have pictures and build notes about it up soone if Christmas preparation allows me to work on it.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello






Indeed there is nothing I am aware of like that either - and a major disadvantage to such a vertical setup is easy pest invasion from each apartment (mites, bacteria, wild gnats, ants, spiders, etc.) simply crawling up to re-infest.

Most mantid habitats have such small footprints nearly a dozen habitats fit on a single wire shelf anyway, so there is little market for such a vertical setup. I do like most keepers, and just buy more shelving units as my pet collections grow.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Dec 15, 2016)

Glad this came up as I have been pondering this for 3 months or so. Looks like wire shelving surrounded with clear plastic for heat and humidity control is the way to go for me. Also light weight and expandable as needed. Thanks for helping me clear this up for my new hobby.


----------

